# Seeking Light



## towerbuilder7 (Feb 8, 2012)

Good evening brothers.......I am new to the site, and very happy to have found a site hosted BY Masons, ABOUT Freemasonry......I am a member of Bayou City Lodge #228, Prince Hall Affiliation, Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas.........our Lodge is located in Houston, Texas, in District 15-A..........Hope to read, learn, and post as often as possible............happy to be a member of a forum that promotes communication and exchange of information among Brothers.............Fraternally, towerbuilder7


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome to the forums Brother! Enjoy your time here.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Feb 10, 2012)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 10, 2012)

Welcome brother.  Enjoy the boards.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## JTM (Feb 15, 2012)

welcome to the boards


----------



## ezeelivin (Feb 18, 2012)

*prince hall*

What's up brother, i hail from Danville Royal 104 in Va  but I live in Baltimore, Md., welcome aboard, I'm a prince hall master mason, keep it square my brother!


----------



## free and accepted (Feb 18, 2012)

To seek light beleive and worship the only creator of this universe respect and treat all mankind as egual as when we die our soulis just a soul equal to that of another cast religion or nation we are judged by only our deeds the hevier the deeds the hevier our wrong sins the lighter the better it is for our souls seek light through being true to yourself to know yourself is to know god


----------



## J_Villarreal (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the boards Brother!


----------



## cog41 (Feb 20, 2012)

Greetings!!


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: prince hall*

I certainly appreciate all of the welcome responses.......it is great to meet Brothers from all over the Country........Kudos to Brother Bowden and others who were responsible for the establishment of this forum, and who work hard to maintain this site......I have been browsing through the forums and commenting on a few, in an effort to communicate with Brothers on topics that have sparked my interest.....Brother Bowden, I really enjoy the dialogue, and am really enjoying the many different articles presented by the Brotherhood..........


----------



## Bro Jaime Solis (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome brother I hail from Western Star 11 MWPHGLoTexas district 18 Victoria Tx


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Brother Solis, I extend Fraternal Greetings, and congratulations are definitely in order for you and your Brothers, on your joining the Prince Hall Family here in the Great State of Texas.  Our Lodge, Bayou City #228, was re-opened under dispensation and authority of MW PHGLoTx GM Wilbert Curtis in Spring 2010.  This Lodge was originally chartered July 19, 1906.   Many of the Brothers that volunteered to assist in this endeavor came freely upon receiving their demits from True Square #108, and a few other Lodges in District 15-A, like me.  Bro William Ross, 32nd, is our Worshipful Master.    I am thankful to Bro Bowden for having a forum such as this where Brothers can network.    Contact me anytime at towerbuilder7@gmail.com      Fraternal Regards, Bro. Vincent C. Jones, Sr.


----------

